# Gulp



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I just bought a Gulp 7in turtle worm pack and im going to fish in a pound that has very fenekey bass in it. Do any of u guys have any luck using this product? It seems like it would work, its very soft and has alot of secent.

Any feedback would be great thank you.


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

I got to packs of assorted stuff and sorry to say never got a bite out of anyof it. I'm just glad they were free samples. Maybe you might have better luck. Catch a hawg.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

they all smell the same in that free pack. i dont think they planed that, or did they?


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

on the Turtleback Worms prefishing for a tournament a few weeks back. I liked them, but didn't think that they were any better or worse than Power Worms. I rip up a lot of plastics no matter what (swing away!). I guess I'd say that they are average.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've caught more catfish than bass using them. They dry out very easily also. If the bass are finicky I'd downsize and finesse them.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I used them and caught just about the amount I normally would on just powerbait. Its just average. I did find a good way to catch feneky bass in pounds, just put a small live bluegill on your bass worm hook and try to keep it swimming on or near the surface (it was a sallow pound no more than 9ft) and with in 30 seconds BAM!!!! just about everytime. Boy it was fun I proably caught 25 bass doing that and only 8-9 on the bass worms.


----------

